# Pieces for a 49 Midi Keyboard?



## Chrythes

Hi,
Recently I started playing with a midi keyboard, which has only 49 keys and no pedal. Since the number of keys is certainly going to be a problem learning new pieces, I was wondering if you might know easy pieces that could be played on that number of keys?

At the moment I am learning Bach's BWV 846.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm not sure exactly what 49 keys means, but if it is the same as the range of a typical baroque harpsichord or clavichord, look to non-Scarlatti or Bach sons music pre 1750. Most things older than that are within the grasp of such an instrument. But, 49 keys sounds like its potentially more limited than even that, in which case you are limited to easier baroque pieces. However, just about anything of the English Renaissance is available to you, should think. Have a look into the music of John Bull, Orlando Gibbons, William Byrd, Peter Philips, Giles Farnaby, Thomas Tompkins, and a host of smaller names and anonymous compositions. There is a lot of very good stuff in that highly respectable and independent style of music.


----------



## Humidor

clavichorder said:


> I'm not sure exactly what 49 keys means


49 keys just means 4 octaves C-C. Not sure where they get the 49th key from.. Maybe they count the plug in pedal as an additional key? But who really knows with these audio techs lol

One thing I will say though is assuming this keyboard is relatively new you should be able to move your octaves up and down. Obviously this isn't practical for real time playing but it should open up your options a bit. Also depending on the piece it may have one section within your range and the next one an octave or two higher without to much back and fourth. So absolute worst case you could always stop playing for a second and move your range to where you need it. Not ideal but yeah, just an idea


----------



## Chrythes

I've actually got 5 octaves C! The highest one is the 49th key. Not sure how much it helps, but it's an additional key, so at least that. 

Indeed, my keyboard has basically the same number of keys as the early clavichord, so I guess I really should look more into earlier music, though I am not really a fan of pre romantism. Maybe do you have specific pieces that you could recommend?


----------



## Humidor

Chrythes said:


> I've actually got 5 octaves C!


Indeed. There are 5 Cs on the keyboard but it only has a 4 octave range. C-C 4 times


----------



## Avengeil

You can also check out this suite by telemann BWV 824


----------

